# Boiled peanuts questions



## QSis (Nov 4, 2007)

A friend from Alabama sent me up some green peanuts so I could try making my own boiled salted peanuts.

The recipe I used called for 4 cups of peanuts, 6 cups of water, and 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt.  Boil, covered for 20-25 minutes.

Okay, first off, that wasn't enough salt.  So I added maybe 2 T and let them cook 10 more minutes.

The peanuts are al dente, and taste like mini-baked potatoes.  Delicious, but I don't remember if they are supposed to be softer than that (I had them at a BBQ competition in Florida, 5 years ago).  Are they?  I see other recipes that say to boil them for an hour and a half or so.

Secondly, how long would you say boiled peanuts can last in the fridge?

Lastly, how long would green peanuts last (my friend sent me a LOT, and I'd ask him these questions, but he's never made them!)

Lee


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 4, 2007)

Try reading this about Boiled Peanuts, Lee. It should answer all of your questions.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

Miss Lee the recipe in the link that Michael posted will work. Obviously cooking times will vary depending on the amount (lbs) you are cooking, pot size, heat source. Just check them every so often until they make you happy!  Once boiled they will keep several days (5 maybe) in the fridge. After a while the shells will start to get slimey! I would advise you to boil the whole lot of them, and put them up in freezer bags in a size of your choosing. They freeze really well. Taken out of the freezer and allowed to thaw, you will think you just boiled them.

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah, great!  

UB, the link that Michael posted had a poster that said to boil the peanuts for 10 minutes, to "blanch" them, then freeze.  Then thaw and boil as needed.  What do you think about that?

I'm probably the only one in my area that likes boiled salted peanuts, but I'm telling you, these things taste like tiny salted baked potatoes!  I'm thrilled!  I like the idea of adding a little cayenne to some of them, too.



Thank you, Michael and Bob!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

Miss Lee...I've never heard of "blanching" peanuts. That's not to say it wouldn't work. I "think' they would keep longer cooked and frozen however. I usually split a bag (30 Lbs) with a buddy of mine, and cook the whole 15 lbs at a time. Also, I like to turn the fire off when they get almost to my liking, and let them finish by soaking. They seem to draw in some of the cooking brine. The juice in the peanut is almost as good as the peanut itself especially when it runs down off your chin! 

Have Fun!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not aware of blanching the peanuts as well. I can tell you this, there is no way boiled peanuts will be done in 25 minutes.  You have to keep the pot boiling for at least 4 hours and add water as needed.  There might be a pressure cooker method that will be quicker but I have never tried it.

Jim


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 4, 2007)

Michael, that link you provided was a great source of info.  I knew boiled peanuts did real well freezing and that is how I always preserve them.  I never thought to can them though.  Thanx again for the link.

JIm



Michael in FtW said:


> Try reading this about Boiled Peanuts, Lee. It should answer all of your questions.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> I like the idea of adding a little cayenne to some of them, too.



Miss Lee...If you are doing small batches try a batch with Crab/Shrimp/Crawfish boil seasoning. I use Zatarain's. If ya can't find that one, try Old Bay!

Fun!


----------



## auntdot (Nov 4, 2007)

Gosh I kinda feel out of place here.  We were both born in NYC but have now been living in the South, yes technically Virginia is the South, for almost twenty years.

And have fallen in love with the Southern foods, except sorry, grits.  Just cannot see what anyone likes about them.

Sorry, am not getting to  the point.  Boiled peanuts is to us the ultimate way to eat peanuts.  

Every year we look forward to the local farmer's market getting their green peanuts, and green, or fresh, they are.  But even those we have to boil forever, don't even think about tasting even the youngest, freshest peanut before an hour and a half.  And they probably need to go some time more. 

But ya need a lotta water and salt.  I never measure.  And Uncle Bob's suggestion re other spices is right on.  But first make them just as naked little boiled peanuts. 

It is a bit too late to get them here now.  But raw peanuts are one of Spring's joys.


----------

